# TV Logo Changer



## D@rkbytes (Oct 23, 2019)

Les proporciono una aplicación realizada por mí y de bastante utilidad en el taller.

El programa *TV Logo Changer* fue creado para extraer y cambiar el Logotipo que se muestra al encender los televisores LED de nueva generación.
Este programa es de utilidad únicamente para sistemas que tengan el logotipo insertado dentro de la memoria Flash SPI.

Con el programa *TV Logo Changer* se pueden insertar archivos gráficos en formato JPG, JPEG, BMP, TIFF y PNG.
Podrás seleccionar imágenes de casi cualquier tamaño, siempre y cuando se pueda mantener el aspecto visual.

*Licencia del programa:*
Este programa es de libre distribución. (Freeware)
No contiene ningún tipo de virus, malware, spyware, etc.



Dentro del instructivo adjunto con el programa podrán encontrar más detalles acerca de su uso.
Espero que sea de utilidad.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 23, 2019)

Al referirte a la memoria SPI, quieres decir que es en aquellos televisores chinos que no son comerciales ni Smart-Tv supongo...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 23, 2019)

Es decir cualque TV sea chino o no ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 23, 2019)

Pues sí, en las tarjetas chinas genéricas es más común que el logotipo se cargue desde la memoria SPI Flash.
Sin embargo, otras tarjetas de marca también lo hacen y el proceso es el mismo.
Algunos SMART TV también suelen cargar el logotipo desde la memoria SPI, pero es más común que se encuentre en el firmware SMART.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 25, 2019)

Adjunto un Pack de logotipos extraídos con *TV Logo Changer*.
Con estas imágenes se podrán dar cuenta qué marcas usan tarjetas genéricas.
Les servirán para cambiar el logotipo cuando un TV llega a funcionar con el Dump de otra marca pero que usa la misma tarjeta.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 26, 2019)

Fascinante una vez un amigo me dijo si había forma de quitar ese logo feo de mover a México. Las teles que regalo el Peña Nieto a cambio de unos votos 🤣.
Nunca pensé que se les podría cambiar el logo. Fascinante la recopilación de los dumps.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2019)

Con este programa ahora eso se puede realizar sin inconvenientes.
Quitarlo no, pero sí cambiarlo. (Usar una imagen en negro daría la impresión de no tenerlo)
Prácticamente se puede usar cualquier imagen para sustituirlo, siempre y cuando el formato sea soportado por el programa.
Los formatos soportados son: JPG, JPEG, BMP, TIFF y PNG. Omití el formato GIF porque carece de calidad gráfica.
Leer el instructivo por motivos de relación y aspecto.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2019)

jajaja, puedes poner un logo que diga_ "aún debo la reparación a d. fulano"._.. y cuando te pague se lo quitas.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 26, 2019)

Jajajajajaja Esa estuvo buena...casi me caigo de mi silla ajajajajajajaja "Aun le debo al técnico" ajajajajajaja Sería una excelente imagen al encenderla... si no pagan...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 26, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> jajaja, puedes poner un logo que diga_ "aún debo la reparación a d. fulano"._.. y cuando te pague se lo quitas.



Una imagen bochornosa o xxx para que diga ya por favor quitala te pago el doble.
Sería bullying técnico.🤔 Seguramente habrá leyes que regulen ese bullying.
La sociedad es cada día más de cristal


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2019)

Pues publicidad; "Reparado en electrónica Antonio"


----------



## osmelfb5 (May 1, 2020)

buenas noches colega 
*D@rkbytes*
veo que usted es esperto en la programación, muchisimas gracias por el aporte hace años que vengo investigando la forma o existencia de algun programa que permita hacer la modificación de las funciones del control remoto en las placas genericas chinas o las que usen Mstar, hace poco descarguen desde una pagina china un software que supuestamente permite hacer esto pero resulta que cuando lo intento se me cuelga el programa, este programa tambien permite arreglar el tema de la pantalla invertida ¿usted conoce algun programa que pueda hacer esta función? , o podra ayudarnos con algun metodo, resulta que en donde vivo es muy dificil conseguir el mando de la tarjeta nueva y más aun el universal que funcione correctamente, la idea es usar el mando original de la tarjeta anterior para que el trabajo quede lo más impecable posible desde ya espero con esperanzas que usted nos pueda ayudar.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 1, 2020)

Saludos. Este proyecto fue meramente ocasional.
No me metí a fondo en el estudio de la estructura del BIOS, así que desconozco cómo poder realizar esos cambios.
Lo de la imagen invertida se puede solucionar por software o por hardware, o sea, desde el modo de servicio o cambiando de estado el pin correspondiente en la tarjeta T-CON.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 7, 2020)

Intenta con Windows XP SP3


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 9, 2020)

Adjunto una actualización que más que nada es el cambio de servidor.
El programa tiene la opción de poder buscar actualizaciones, pero cambié de servidor FTP y eso dejó de funcionar en la aplicación del post #1


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 10, 2020)

*Me dio alerta de virus en la computadora de un amigo mío, al intentar cambiar un logo de un Samsung...*






Quizá podrías usar otro packager (empaquetador) dado que la firma de exe que usas para compilarlo... ya esta en lista negra...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 10, 2020)

La última versión que subí no está empaquetada.


----------



## postmortem (Sep 30, 2020)

osmelfb5 dijo:


> buenas noches colega
> *D@rkbytes*
> veo que usted es esperto en la programación, muchisimas gracias por el aporte hace años que vengo investigando la forma o existencia de algun programa que permita hacer la modificación de las funciones del control remoto en las placas genericas chinas o las que usen Mstar, hace poco descarguen desde una pagina china un software que supuestamente permite hacer esto pero resulta que cuando lo intento se me cuelga el programa, este programa tambien permite arreglar el tema de la pantalla invertida ¿usted conoce algun programa que pueda hacer esta función? , o podra ayudarnos con algun metodo, resulta que en donde vivo es muy dificil conseguir el mando de la tarjeta nueva y más aun el universal que funcione correctamente, la idea es usar el mando original de la tarjeta anterior para que el trabajo quede lo más impecable posible desde ya espero con esperanzas que usted nos pueda ayudar.


Que nombre tenía el programa?


----------



## KareDany (Jul 31, 2021)

Holaaaaa 
Navegando por el foro hoy vi este tema de casi dos años de publicado. Muy interesante eso de cambiar los logos de presentación de las tarjetas main en TV LEDs de fabricación china, he descargado varias veces el comprimido con el software TV logo changer, y el otro comprimido con la base de datos de imágenes de los logos de diferentes marcas de TV, pero al intentar abrirlos me muestra error en la descompresión, quedaría muy agradecido si pudiesen adjuntarlo nuevamente, pues acá nos sería de gran ayuda en la reparación de TV, sobre todo al adaptar una tarjeta genérica china o de una marca de TV en otro de un fabricante diferente. Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda, mis saludos desde La Habana:
KareDany


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2021)

Primero probá de usar *otro* descompresor !


----------



## KareDany (Jul 31, 2021)

Holaaaaa, gracias DOSMETROS, intentaré esa solución, anteriormente intenté bajarlo también desde el sitio de digitek México y tampoco se descomprime, muestra error


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2021)

Probá con 7zip


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con 7zip


Con la ultima versión!!!
Algo cambiaron en los RAR que las versiones viejas del 7zip no abría los RAR mas o menos nuevos, pero en la ultima anda OK.


----------



## KareDany (Ago 1, 2021)

Hola amigos. Siguiendo sus consejos logré finalmente descomprimir los archivos, ahora el problema es que no se instala el software en mi PC, desconozco los requerimientos que pide, tengo instalado Windows XP service Pack 3 o requiere un Windows superior?. En cuanto al archivo con la colección de logos capturados con el propio TV Logo Changer me abrió bien, es una excelente colección de Logos. Nuevamente Muchas GRACIAS por vuestra ayuda


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 1, 2021)

Creo que no.
Quizas necesites algun framework.
Qué error te aparece?


----------



## KareDany (Ago 1, 2021)

Buenos días 
Acá les adjunto imágenes del comprimido una vez abierto, el de TV Logo Changer abre pero al dar doble clic izquierdo en el ejecutable (. exe), se muestra la ventana de principio de instalación pero sin progreso en la barra de color verde de la misma, ni idea tengo del problema, jajaja, la última imagen es del archivo comprimido de la colección de logos (ese me funciona bien)


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 1, 2021)

No, no. Debes de descomprimir todos los archivos en una unica carpeta (la cual puedas ingresar). Recien ahi intenta iniciar el programa


----------



## analogico (Ago 1, 2021)

KareDany dijo:


> Hola amigos. Siguiendo sus consejos logré finalmente descomprimir los archivos, ahora el problema es que no se instala el software en mi PC, desconozco los requerimientos que pide, tengo instalado Windows XP service Pack 3 o requiere un Windows superior?. En cuanto al archivo con la colección de logos capturados con el propio TV Logo Changer me abrió bien, es una excelente colección de Logos. Nuevamente Muchas GRACIAS por vuestra ayuda



Si no funciona necesitas instalar el "Visualbasic 6 runtime"


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 1, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> Si no funciona necesitas instalar el "Visualbasic 6 runtime"



Eso seguramente sea necesario porque el VB6 Runtime se empezó a incluir por defecto desde Windows ME


----------



## KareDany (Ago 2, 2021)

Hola amigos.
Muchas gracias por ayudarme con este tema del TV Logo Changer. Descomprimí TV Logo Changer en una misma carpeta y agregué ahí el Visual Basic runtime 6. Doble clic izquierdo para instalar Visual Basic. Instala en carpeta WINXP en system32 un archivo llamado OLEAUT32.DLL y nada más. Nuevamente doble clic izquierdo para instalar TV Logo Changer y no funciona, ahora no muestra siquiera la ventana de comienzo de instalación. Saludos desde Cuba:
KareDany


----------



## leo sanzeh (Ago 2, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Fascinante una vez un amigo me dijo si había forma de quitar ese logo feo de mover a México. Las teles que regalo el Peña Nieto a cambio de unos votos 🤣.
> Nunca pensé que se les podría cambiar el logo. Fascinante la recopilación de los dumps.


Hola TRILO-BYTE pudiste cambiar el logo de las tvs de mover a México ????  si es así, como lo hiciste?, ya que si cargo el bin me dice que " _- El archivo binario no contiene Logotipo o está encriptado._ "
De antemano Gracias !!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 2, 2021)

leo sanzeh dijo:


> Hola TRILO-BYTE pudiste cambiar el logo de las tvs de mover a México ????  si es así, como lo hiciste?, ya que si cargo el bin me dice que " _- El archivo binario no contiene Logotipo o está encriptado._ "
> De antemano Gracias !!!!


Creo haber leido por ahi sobre eso, pero no recuerdo donde.
Por otro lado, creo recordar que si sale ese error, entonces no se puede cambiar.
Habria que buscar otro firmware donde esté liberado esa parte.

@KareDany ahora me fijo en la maquina virtual.
Mientras tanto, intenta ejecutarlo como Administrador


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2021)

KareDany dijo:


> Descomprimí TV Logo Changer en una misma carpeta y agregué ahí el Visual Basic runtime 6. Doble clic izquierdo para instalar Visual Basic. Instala en carpeta WINXP en system32 un archivo llamado OLEAUT32.DLL y nada más.


Entonces descarga los dos archivos que adjunto y descomprime el contenido en otra carpeta.
Ejecuta el archivo .msi que se obtendrá que es el VB6 Runtime Extended.


KareDany dijo:


> Nuevamente doble clic izquierdo para instalar TV Logo Changer y no funciona, ahora no muestra siquiera la ventana de comienzo de instalación.


El programa no necesita instalación, se ejecuta directamente.



leo sanzeh dijo:


> ya que si cargo el bin me dice que " _- El archivo binario no contiene Logotipo o está encriptado._ "


Verifica que en las opciones del programa, en "Modo de búsqueda" esté seleccionada la opción "Usar Ambos Algoritmos"


----------



## KareDany (Ago 2, 2021)

Acabo de hacer lo que me explicaron, descomprimí en una misma carpeta las dos partes del archivo comprimido y me muestra lo que les adjunto, me pide instalar Microsoft Visual Basic 6.0 SP6 ???
Gracias por vuestra ayuda
KareDany


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2021)

Esos de Microsoft siempre me sorprenden con sus incoherencias. 

Entonces prueba la versión adjunta que es Standalone.
Recuerda descomprimir las dos partes en la misma carpeta.


----------



## leo sanzeh (Ago 2, 2021)

Hola D@rkbytes tengo los ajustes igual como aparece en la imagen, aun así me sigue apareciendo lo mismo !!!!!!!
Podrías subir un archivo .bin de ejemplo que usted sepa que funcione, para verificar si el problema esta el mis bin ó es el programa ???
Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 2, 2021)

Busca en el foro, hay muchos. En todo caso sube tu el que tienes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2021)

leo sanzeh dijo:


> Hola @D@rkbytes tengo los ajustes igual como aparece en la imagen, aun así me sigue apareciendo lo mismo


Posiblemente ese archivo no tenga logotipo, aunque es raro porque ese modelo de tarjeta sí suele tenerlo.


leo sanzeh dijo:


> ¿Podrías subir un archivo .bin de ejemplo que usted sepa que funcione, para verificar si el problema esta el mismo bin o es el programa?


Adjunto uno para ese TV.


----------



## leo sanzeh (Ago 2, 2021)

Entonces algo me falta ó algo esta mal en mi pc, pues tampoco lo abre !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## analogico (Ago 2, 2021)

que es sistema?

por que xp es sistema  de 32 bits


----------



## leo sanzeh (Ago 2, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> que es sistema?
> 
> por que xp es sistema  de 32 bits


Entonces solo funciona con windows xp en 32bits ???????????????


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2021)

leo sanzeh dijo:


> Entonces algo me falta ó algo esta mal en mi pc, pues tampoco lo abre


Parece que existe un conflicto con el idioma del sistema o las librerías instaladas para VB6, porque sustituye por letras chinas los acentos de las palabras.
No sé si eso pueda afectar también el sistema de datos del programa y sea por eso que no te funciona correctamente.
Intenta instalar un Runtime de BV6 en español o en inglés.


leo sanzeh dijo:


> ¿Entonces solo funciona con windows xp en 32bits?


No, también debe funcionar en x64.
La opción de trabajar con x86 o x64 tan solo es para cargar el editor hexadecimal (xHD) correcto para el sistema.


----------



## KareDany (Ago 3, 2021)

Holaaaaaa, en espera de que pueda hacer funcionar TV Logo Changer en mi PC (tiene instalado Windows XP service pack 3), fui al taller de teléfonos celulares de un colega que tiene su notebook con Windows 10, y allí si abrió bien el programa TV Logo Changer, así que trataré de regresar nuevamente con el archivo .bin que necesito modificarle el logo de presentación, no sería la solución final pero voy adelantando así la tarea, jajaja. 
Muchas GRACIAS amigos por vuestro tiempo y dedicación en ayudar a los demás colegas a través de este excelente sitio web. 
Mis saludos y un abrazo desde La Habana:
KareDany


----------



## leo sanzeh (Ago 3, 2021)

Gracias D@rkbytes por la ayuda !!!!!  Ya se resolvió !!!!    Parece que si influye el idioma, ya que revise mi configuración y efectivamente, estaba en chino _(no se por que) _ahora ya los abre sin problema.
Gracias !!!!!!!


----------



## KareDany (Ago 4, 2021)

Hola colegas:

Les comento que regresé al taller de teléfonos celulares del que les había hablado, y logré extraer en la note-book de allí los logos de varios archivos .bin de cajas decodificadoras de TV Digital, sin embargo del que me hacía falta no pude lograrlo, jajaja, me muestra el mensaje que ese archivo .bin no tiene logo ó está encriptado. D@rkbytes y demás amigos que siguen este post ni idea qué hacer, ni si habrá una forma de extraer este logo encriptado, supongo que si tiene protección contra lectura igualmente tendrá sobre escritura, aunque no hice la prueba de intentar sustituir el logo encriptado original del archivo .bin por el que deseo colocar ahora, sin más mis saludos y esperando vuestros consejos:

KareDany


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 5, 2021)

Comparte el archivo para analizarlo.


----------



## KareDany (Ago 5, 2021)

Acá estoy adjuntando el arhivo .bin, al que necesito cambiarle el logo de presentación. TV Logo changer me dice que no tiene logo o que está encriptado. Logo si tiene pues se muestra cuando arranca el equipo. Muchas gracias a D@rkbytes y demás colegas por compartir conocimientos y vuestro tiempo con los demás participantes del foro, saludos desde Cuba.
Lo estoy adjuntando por segunda vez, la primera lo hice desde la PC de escritorio, y acabo de ver que no lo subió al foro, ahora intento nuevamente desde el teléfono móvil, espero funcione ahora. Disculpen el error, no había comprimido el archico .bin. Me fijé ahora que si no lo comprimo no lo soporta a la hora de subirlo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 6, 2021)

Ya analicé el archivo y no contiene cabeceras gráficas reconocibles.
Es decir, los archivos gráficos tienen un distintivo al inicio que los caracteriza.
Por ejemplo: los archivos JPG o JPEG suelen iniciar con "ÿØÿà" o "ÿØÿá". Nótese que el acento del último carácter es el que cambia.

Los gráficos GIF son más obvios, pues inician con su extensión. "GIF"
Y los BMP son más complicados, aunque suelen iniciar con "BM" pero aquí la cosa se complica pues no tienen un distintivo final.

En un archivo JPG o JPEG siempre se termina con el distintivo "ÿÙ" o "D9" en hexadecimal,  que es fácil de encontrar.
Pero en un archivo binario con datos embebidos, encontrar un archivo sin distintivo final, resulta complicado.
Se requeriría hacer varias comprobaciones por software para darlo por válido.
Bueno, esto no tiene problema, pero mi programa solo busca archivos JPG (Joint Photographic Experts Group)

Como todos los TV chinos basados en memorias SPI usan este tipo de gráficos para su logo, pues no tuve necesidad de crear más algoritmos de reconocimiento gráfico.

El archivo que adjuntas contiene varios distintivos que podrían ser un BMP.
Si quieres puedes empezar manualmente seleccionando las partes con la referencia "BM" y hasta donde creas que termina.
Lo guardas con extensión .bmp y a ver si Windows lo reconoce, y así sigues seleccionando hasta que lo reconozca como un bmp.
Tarea difícil al hacerlo manualmente, pero así se aprende.

Si en las opciones de TV Logo Changer seleccionas "Mostrar datos del Proceso" podrás ver los offsets encontrados.
Esto es para el archivo "Speler SP-LED32 (TP.MS3393.PB851 - 25L3206E).bin" aún sin cambiarle el logotipo:

Ahí en donde dice "Logo Init Offset (Hex)" muestra que el inicio del archivo gráfico se encontró en la dirección 0x21F7E8 y el final del archivo en la dirección 0x23AEAF
Mi programa trabaja usando *GDI Plus*, así que este tipo de procesos se hace fácil, ya para otra cosa, habría que implementarla.
Adjuntar un logotivo diferente sin cambiar los offsets de inicio y final requiere un proceso complicado, pues el archivo resultante debe contener el mismo tamaño y su logotipo insertado de igual forma.
Creo que Logo Changer no oculta lo que hace y lo hace bien. 

Bueno, pues me parece que si quieres encontrar el logotipo, ya tienes mucha tarea.


----------



## analogico (Ago 6, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> El archivo que adjuntas contiene varios distintivos que podrían ser un *BMP*



*Si *, el archivo parece un gzip , cambia la extensión a gzip y ábrelo con el 7zip , aparecen muchas imágenes en bmp


----------



## KareDany (Ago 6, 2021)

Muchas gracias D@rkbytes, si que es buena tarea la que me espera, jajaja, no me interesa extraer el logo a este archivo, lo que necesito es sustituirlo por el logo de Philco, claro primero necesito saber dentro de la data donde está esa imagen que me dices debe ser .bmp y supongo debo utilizar algún editor hexadecimal???( no domino este tema de editar archivos .bin). Este archivo .bin corresponde a un TV chino y parece ser una de las excepciones, pues colocaron para logo una imagen .bmp en vez de la habitual .jpg.
Debo utilizar el mismo editor hexadecimal que adjuntas dentro de la carpeta TV Logo Changer?. Tengo experiencia en trabajos de electrónica pero en hardware, no así con el software. Si pudieses ayudarme con el tema del análisis del archivo pudiese empezar a revisar el archivo .bin. Si tienes algún link que muestre cómo hacerlo sería de mucha ayuda. Muchas gracias y mis saludos
Holaaaaaa analogico
Acabo de verte conectado, no sé cómo editar el archivo, jajaja, tal vez puedas darme una ayuda con la tarea y me orientas cómo hacerlo, saludos hermano


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 6, 2021)

KareDany dijo:


> Muchas gracias D@rkbytes, si que es buena tarea la que me espera, jajaja, no me interesa extraer el logo a este archivo, lo que necesito es sustituirlo por el logo de Philco, claro primero necesito saber dentro de la data donde está esa imagen que me dices debe ser .bmp y supongo debo utilizar algún editor hexadecimal.


Pues sí, por lógica.



KareDany dijo:


> ¿Debo utilizar el mismo editor hexadecimal que adjuntas dentro de la carpeta TV Logo Changer?


Claro, lo recomiendo ampliamente, es lo mejor de lo mejor en editores hexadecimales.
Gratis, con código libre para aplicaciones gratuitas y de venta, aparte es actualizable.


KareDany dijo:


> Si pudieses ayudarme con el tema del análisis del archivo pudiese empezar a revisar el archivo .bin. Si tienes algún link que muestre cómo hacerlo sería de mucha ayuda.


Me parece que con lo dicho anteriormente ya podrás saber por dónde empezar.
Lo que menciona @analogico suena interesante.


----------



## KareDany (Ago 6, 2021)

Ok, ya tengo las herramientas(editor hexadecimal) que están dentro del archivo TV Logo Changer, sólo queda poner manos a la obra y practicar en esta nueva tarea, MUCHAS GRACIAS amigos.
Ah, olvidé decirles el archivo .bin original lo comprimí con el teléfono móvil, puesto que no me permitió adjuntarlo con extension .bin


----------



## analogico (Ago 6, 2021)

Es un Linux , creo que esto puede servir :









						Reversing firmware part 1 | Infosec Resources
					

The article will explore various strategies for reversing firmware, with some examples. Finally, some best practices are mentioned. Embedded systems and




					resources.infosecinstitute.com


----------



## KareDany (Ago 6, 2021)

Muchas gracias analogico por el link, no he podido abrirlo, la página no me carga, ni idea por qué?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 6, 2021)

KareDany dijo:


> la página no me carga, ¿ni idea por qué?


Cambia de navegador, yo uso *Firefox x64* en su versión más actual (90.0.2) y abre la página rápido y sin problemas.


----------



## KareDany (Ago 6, 2021)

Estoy utilizando Internet a través del teléfono móvil y no de una PC de escritorio ( de todas formas tengo Windows XP Service Pack 3, y ahora no recuerdo que version de Firefox tiene)
De todas formas intentaré probar con la PC de escritorio.


----------



## analogico (Ago 6, 2021)

Aquí otro link :










						[Reverse Engineering Primer] Unpacking cramfs firmware file systems
					

Hacking,Information Security,Penetration Testing,Google Hacking,Google Dorking,Keith Makan,Black Hat,Security Research,InfoSec,Web Site Security




					blog.k3170makan.com
				





Se usa Linux.


----------



## kanijo (Ene 18, 2022)

Hola! estoy intentando hacer cambio de logo de arranque a television TDSYSTEMS, no se si con este software es posible hacerlo, alguien que haya realizado estos cambios y le haya funcionado?.

Hay poca información por la red y aqui es donde más he encontrado. Aparte del software que hardware es necesario para ello?, hay algun tutorial o pasos a seguir por algun lugar o alguien puede echar una mano?

Gracias por adelantado. Un saludo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 18, 2022)

kanijo dijo:


> estoy intentando hacer cambio de logo de arranque a television TDSYSTEMS, no se si con este software es posible hacerlo


Este programa solo modifica el logotipo contenido en la memoria SPI Flash.
Si ese TV funciona así, entonces se puede.


----------



## kanijo (Ene 18, 2022)

No tengo ni idea como funciona el tema exactamente, no es Smart TV, lleva sistema con un firmware convencional, que supongo que lleva grabado de esa manera, el modelo es TDSYSTEMS K50DLG8F.

Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 18, 2022)

¿La tarjeta tiene memoria SPI Flash?


----------



## Edier93 (May 26, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ya analicé el archivo y no contiene cabeceras gráficas reconocibles.
> Es decir, los archivos gráficos tienen un distintivo al inicio que los caracteriza.
> Por ejemplo: los archivos JPG o JPEG suelen iniciar con "ÿØÿà" o "ÿØÿá". Nótese que el acento del último carácter es el que cambia.
> 
> ...


hola

*D@rkbytes *

Ando revisando el programa y est*á *genial pero en ocasiones no encuentra la imagen en el fichero .bin
*E*n este caso por el que te escribo s*í *hay una imagen dentro*,* porque busque la cabecera y fui probando *h*asta q*ue* encontré el final de la imagen*, *la copi*é* y guard*é* en un .jpg y sale exactamente la imagen que tiene el tv*,* incluso la cambi*é* por otra manualmente teniendo mucho cuidado no borrar nada fuera del espacio que ocupaba dentro de los offset que inicia con la cabecera ÿØÿá en el offset 2CCCA8 del fichero que incluyo y termina en el offset 2DDB10 con el distintivo "ÿÙ" o "D9" en hexadecimal.
*A*djunto la imagen en el .bin comprimido*.
¿T*endr*í*a usted alguna soluci*ó*n para este problema q*ue* me ocupa*?
D*e ante mano*,* gracias por este programa, que tenga buen d*í*a y saludos desde *C*uba.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 26, 2022)

Edier93 dijo:


> *¿T*endr*í*a usted alguna soluci*ó*n para este problema q*ue* me ocupa*?*


Verifica que tengas la última versión del programa y comprueba que esté seleccionada la opción "Usar Ambos Algoritmos".


----------



## Edier93 (May 27, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Verifica que tengas la última versión del programa y comprueba que esté seleccionada la opción "Usar Ambos Algoritmos".
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282850
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 282849



*H*ola, el problema contin*ú*a a*ú*n con la versi*ó*n 2.5.0 con los dos ficheros*,* con el original y con el modificado. saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 27, 2022)

Edier93 dijo:


> El problema continua aun con la versión 2.5.0 con los dos ficheros, con el original y con el modificado.


Voy a estudiar el original para encontrar el motivo.

Edit:
Seleccionando "Usar Algoritmo 2" sí encuentra el logotipo.

Nota: Actualización disponible. (v5.0.1)


----------



## Edier93 (May 28, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Voy a estudiar el original para encontrar el motivo.
> 
> Edit:
> Seleccionando "Usar Algoritmo 2" sí encuentra el logotipo.
> ...


Hola
D@rkbytes​Pues si de esa manera si me funciono, muschisimas gracias. Un saludo


----------



## KareDany (Ene 5, 2023)

Holaaaaaa 
Intento extraer el logo de una caja decodificadora de TV Digital con TV logo changer y me responde que archivo binario no contiene logotipo o está encriptado, estoy utilizando una PC con Windows 10 de 64 bits, en el menú de establecer opciones no muestra opción de modo de búsqueda con ambos algoritmos, la caja decodificadora de TV posee una memoria SPI Flash, de la cual extraje el firmware con CH341A, un saludo y en espera de vuestra ayuda
KareDany
Un detalle más, el software si me funciona para extraer otros logos de firmware de TV y otras cajas decodificadoras de TV Digital. 

D@rkbytes pudieses subir la última actualización de TV Logo Changer? , gracias y un saludo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2023)

Esta aplicación no fue programada para extraer logotipos de cajas decodificadoras, si con algún volcado llega a funcionar, es porque el firmware contiene el logotipo en formato JPG y por lo tanto lo encuentra.

Las actualizaciones se realizan en el menú "Opciones/Buscar Actualizaciones" o presionando las teclas Ctrl + B


----------



## KareDany (Ene 5, 2023)

Holaaaaa 
Gracias D@rkbytes por tan pronta respuesta, esta es la primera vez que no me funciona TV Logo Changer para extraer el logo de una caja decodificadora de TV Digital. En esta ocasión necesitaba sustituir el logo por otro de Konka, al no estar en formato jpg, pudiesen ayudarme?, de ser posible entonces subiría el firmware. 
Por qué no me aparece las opciones de modo de búsqueda en la PC en que utilizé TV Logo Changer?, saludos a todos.
Cuál es el número de versión de la última actualización, estuve utilizando v 2.4.1
Acá adjunto en recuadro de color rojo lo que no aparece al abrir el menú de Opciones de TV Logo Changer


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 5, 2023)

KareDany dijo:


> Cuál es el número de versión de la última actualización, estuve utilizando v 2.4.1


Ya te respondió cómo actualizar



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Las actualizaciones se realizan en el menú "Opciones/Buscar Actualizaciones" o presionando las teclas Ctrl + B


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2023)

KareDany dijo:


> Acá adjunto en recuadro de color rojo lo que no aparece al abrir el menú de Opciones de TV Logo Changer


Si estás usando la versión 2.4.1 del *post #1*, no vas a encontrar esas opciones porque aún no las tenía.
Debiste haber leído todo el tema para enterarte que hubo un cambio de servidor y se publicó la misma versión 2.4.1 pero con servidor nuevo.
Usa la aplicación del *post #15* y realiza una actualización.


----------



## bubulub (Sábado a las 9:26 PM)

Habrá forma de cambiar el logo de esta Tablet


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sábado a las 10:39 PM)

En las tablet el logotipo está dentro del firmware que se graba en la eMMC o en la NAND Flash.
Para eso se emplea otro tipo de aplicaciones dependiendo del SoC.


----------



## bubulub (Domingo a las 8:21 PM)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> En las tablet el logotipo está dentro del firmware que se graba en la eMMC o en la NAND Flash.
> Para eso se emplea otro tipo de aplicaciones dependiendo del SoC.


En este caso es una Tablet Intel del 2015 y el firmware está en una memoria SPI de 2 megas que es el archivo que subí, usa Windows 8 de 64 bits y es UEFI (ya no es BIOS)


----------



## D@rkbytes (Domingo a las 9:07 PM)

No, no es así. El sistema operativo es el firmware y se graba dentro de una eMMC o una NAND Flash, y obviamente debe pesar más de 2 Mb.
Lo que hay dentro de la memoria SPI Flash viene siendo como el BIOS, o sea, contiene datos de inicialización sobre I/O (Entradas/Salidas y periféricos)
Supongo que siendo Windows se ha de poder editar el firmware de la tablet de alguna forma.
En dado caso que el logotipo de la marca de la tablet venga en la memoria SPI Flash, debe estar en un formato que no es JPG.


----------



## bubulub (Domingo a las 9:15 PM)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No, no es así. El sistema operativo es el firmware y se graba dentro de una eMMC o una NAND Flash, y obviamente debe pesar más de 2 Mb.
> Lo que hay dentro de la memoria SPI Flash viene siendo como el BIOS, o sea, contiene datos de inicialización sobre I/O (Entradas/Salidas y periféricos)
> Supongo que siendo Windows se ha de poder editar el firmware de la tablet de alguna forma.


En este caso el disco duro es una EMMC de 30 gigas, si formateo el disco duro (EMMC) y al no tener el Windows instalado el logo sigue apareciendo por lo que es claro que el logo está en la SPI


----------



## D@rkbytes (Domingo a las 9:23 PM)

Abre el archivo con 7-Zip y mira su contenido.
Si hay gráficos los podrás ver y editar.


----------

